# IPod 30 GB, Manual de Reparacion



## cesartm

Queridos amigos he tratado de encontrar algun manual de reparacion para mi iPod clasico de 30gb mas no he tenido suerte.
El problema esta en que lo cargo mediante el adaptador Marca GRIFFIN y me indica bateria completamente cargada pero oyendo musica solo dura poco mas de una hora y videos 25 minutos aproximadamente.

Ojala alguien sepa como abrirlo para reemplazar la bateria y que me diga donde conseguirla.

tengo otros dos de 8gb que funciona a la perfeccion y un iTouch 2gen con apenas 2 meses de haberlo conprado que al cargarlo se calienta la parte inferior temo que se haya estropeado la bateria a consecuencia del cargador que este estropeado o sea de mala calidad.

Muchas gracias


----------



## fernandob

yo rompi el de mi nena tratando de arreglarlo. .

no he visto un manual pero estoy seguro que debe comenzar con:

consigase un tecnico enano de unos 20cm de altura o menos  y herramientas acordes a su estatura.
vista de 10/10 .
y lo demas debe ser cosas tecnicas referidas al equipo.

saludos


----------



## Titoarte

Que tal, pues mira no tengo fotos pero tratare de decirte que fue lo que hice haber si me doy a entender, es facil.

tomas tu IPod, velo de frente y en la ezquina (abajo) lado Izquierdo, entre la parte metalica y la mica mete un desarmador plano muy delgado y veras que se bota la tapa y de ahi con cuidado ve botando toda la tapa a lo largo, pero ten cuidado ya que la termines de botar por que hay dos Bus conectados a la tarjeta Logica, uno es el control de Audio (Plug Audifonos) que va en medio y otro es el de la bateria que esta abajo, ese es el que vas a desconectar y de ahi solo pones la tapa a un lado sin desconectar el otro bus, y listo ahi esta facil solo quita los tornillos de la bateria, sacala, remplazala, atornillala, conectala, de nuevo cierra el Ipod y listo.

Otro tip que te recomiendo para la bateria antes de que la cambies es que le des un reset a tu ipod, eso tambien me fuinciono, no te preocupes no se pierde nada de informacion, solo regresa el ipod a configuraciones de fabrica y tal vez eso solucione lo de la bateria, aunque tambien hay que actualizar el Firmware con el iTunes.

Como se resetea, menten apretado los botones de Menu y el Central por 5 o 6 Seg. y sueltalos (checa que el boton Hold no este puesto) o sea que no este del lado que dice Hold. Con esto se resetea y lo cargas de nuevo un rato y ya te debe de jalar sin problemas.

 Saludos.


----------

